# Stinky rug



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought a really pretty, large woven cotton throw rug (made in India). It smells horrible, and I've had it for about 5 days. I tried Febreeze-to no avail. It's huge, so I can't put it in the dryer with a bounce sheet (which usually fixes all things smelly). It sort of smells like chlorine mixed with a strong hay smell-DREADFUL. I can't seem to find any info online either, and I tossed the receipt.
Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions before I kiss my $$ away and get rid of it.... 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Charcoal is usually helpful. Go to a local fish store (or a pet store that sells fish tanks supplies) and ask for a bag/box of charcoal that goes in fish tank filters. Put the rug in large contained bag (garbage bag) and the bag of charcoal in there too. Leave it for a few days and the charcoal will absorb the smells.

I was given a small woven "rug" for a table top from a woman that had just returned from India and it had some strong smells too. I wonder what it was now. It did dissipate with time.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Some times you can put it in the sun and fresh air to remove the smell. I hang my clothes outside anytime I am around smokers or for any other odors. I do not like the cover up smells of the sprays.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have also heard that newspapers do the same as charcoal. Before investing in charcoal, try the sealed garbage bag with lots of crumpled newspapers and leave it for a few days - worth a try.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
I'll try airing it out in the sun first, then the other methods. It smells sooooo bad that I had to put it in the garage!! 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd try putting it outside in the sun, that usually removes odors.


----------

